# 5 second rule?



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That frame is awesome.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s funny. Nice shootin buddy


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> That frame is awesome.


Thanks Matt...it shoots nicely...very comfy

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That's funny. Nice shootin buddy


Thanks Joe...glad you enjoyed it...(kinda hard to miss at that distance...lol...)

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Love how the family was involved and enjoying it much as you, happy Easter lol


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Love how the family was involved and enjoying it much as you, happy Easter lol


Thanks man..
I got my wife hooked on shooting now...she spent all day shooting yesterday...and all morning today...i wasnt even outside with her today for the most part...lol

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------

